# Anybody here tweet?



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Are any of you twitterheads?

I've personally got 2 accounts, one is for work (all I do with it is for work) and the other is for Beans, Bullets, Bandages & You - Real, down to Earth prepping & self sufficiency information which you can follow or just browse if you are worried about OPSEC.

I get if you don't want to share your twitter account for OPSEC reasons, but I am curious if you all do use it.

How about instagram? I don't
Facebook? I do, and I'm not sharing that here

Any other social media sites???

Again, not asking you to give up OPSEC but I am curious if you use them.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Myself, none of the ones listed.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I'm antisocial and don't participate on social media. Don't want to talk to anyone about anything I do & sure don't want to know what anyone else is doing, eating, drinking, thinking, etc. A forum is as chatty as I get.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I tweet sometimes when I eat too many hot peppers. But I blame it on the dog.

I'm on the "Nextdoor" social site. I restrict my data to just the local folks. I don't use it for yard sales or babysitting or such, but just to keep track of local crime.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

******* said:


> I'm antisocial and don't participate on social media. Don't want to talk to anyone about anything I do & sure don't want to know what anyone else is doing, eating, drinking, thinking, etc. A forum is as chatty as I get.


This, by the way, is social media! :vs_wave:

I have a Facebook acct. Not very active, however.
I have a Twitter account, but I just replaced my phone and don't plan on bothering to remember the password. Trump's tweets are not as fun as they used to be.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

******* said:


> I'm antisocial and don't participate on social media. Don't want to talk to anyone about anything I do & sure don't want to know what anyone else is doing, eating, drinking, thinking, etc. A forum is as chatty as I get.


Ummmm... this IS social media...


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Ummmm... this IS social media...


Understand but IMO, not in the same light of something like Twitter, Facebook, etc. This is very focused on one topic, if like me you mostly ignore the political stuff. I want to learn about one topic... prepping. I don't want to know how you enjoyed dinner last night.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

My wife says I just toot not tweet.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I am a dinosaur, I don't have an I phone nor do I want one.

My cell phone is just that, and gets less than 5 min's a month on it. 

For all practical purposes, I am a recluse, and that is fine with me.

Most people who came here (my shop) were looking for freebies, and I got tired of it being a one way street.

That same types were always looking for a free ride to the cape or somewhere else in my plane, balked at paying for the gas.

I didn't need them to pay, just a form of weeding people out, that terminated a lot of associations not friendships. 

I belong to 3 forums, that is the limit of my electronic socializing.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> This, by the way, is social media! :vs_wave:
> 
> I have a Facebook acct. Not very active, however.
> I have a Twitter account, but I just replaced my phone and don't plan on bothering to remember the password. Trump's tweets are not as fun as they used to be.


I am active on two forums only. I read others (gun etc.. for info)

I have a Facebook account but only post an inspirational/encouraging message a couple times a month. I rarely read along as I do not care who is doing what, nor who is doing who.

I do not have a Twitter account, because if I did I couldn't give Denton hell about having one. Besides .... I just don't get the "here's what I am doing now" thing. Frankly, I don't care. I get my news from reliable sources that I know how to filter.

As far as tweeting or tooting .... I have progressed to "ripping one".


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I have a Facebook account. I only have this account to one-up all the hipsters by telling them I was on it before them. I have one friend. My wife. I've rejected all other family members and random requests.
I have a Twitter account. Its sole purpose was to follow a game I used to play. Its only use now is to take advantage of customer support or online offers.

This site, and Reddit, are my only two social media outlets that I actively participate in.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Nobody loves me, I don't twitch, twitter, or twist.

*Rancher*


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The company I worked for when I retired monitored employees face book account. It was part of their IT security to scan the accounts not just on company systems but to collect information. I know of a few that were let go because of things posted by family.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Are any of you twitterheads?
> 
> I've personally got 2 accounts, one is for work (all I do with it is for work) and the other is for Beans, Bullets, Bandages & You - Real, down to Earth prepping & self sufficiency information which you can follow or just browse if you are worried about OPSEC.
> 
> ...


Besides being on here and a couple other forums I don't do social media. I do have a Twitter account that I use to make fun of Liberals. If anyone wants to follow it is @Ih8tweeting


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

******* said:


> Understand but IMO, not in the same light of something like Twitter, Facebook, etc. This is very focused on one topic, if like me you mostly ignore the political stuff. I want to learn about one topic... prepping. I don't want to know how you enjoyed dinner last night.


I'll bet you'd like to know how I enjoyed dinner last night... we made it using freeze-dried long-term storage food that we are going to be reviewing...


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I'll bet you'd like to know how I enjoyed dinner last night... we made it using freeze-dried long-term storage food that we are going to be reviewing...


 @Salt-N-Pepper Looking forward to reading that post.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> @Salt-N-Pepper Looking forward to reading that post.


It will be coming up one of these days... right now we are a bit "full" on posts, doing one-a-day at Bulletsbeansbandagesandyou.com we have the next week or so already done. Two more installments in our "Food on the Fin" series, three podcasts and a bunch of other stuff. Hint, a new post fires-off every morning at 9:00 AM central.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Besides being on here and a couple other forums I don't do social media. I do have a Twitter account that I use to make fun of Liberals. If anyone wants to follow it is @Ih8tweeting


Attaboy Squatch! Stomp out liberalism.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> I tweet sometimes when I eat too many hot peppers. But I blame it on the dog.
> 
> I'm on the "Nextdoor" social site. I restrict my data to just the local folks. I don't use it for yard sales or babysitting or such, but just to keep track of local crime.


Thank you for posting about that app before. I looked it up the first time I saw you mention it and I've been on there ever since. I've never posted or added my address but it is great to see what's going on around you. People in my area have been reporting strange guys walking around knocking on windows and doors at night to see if anyone's home, it's nice to have that heads up.

I am on this forum, and a few Automotive forums. One gun forum, and Nextdoor. I think that's it.

Everything else is cancer


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I started to sign up for twitter...but it said I had to follow 5 people or something like that....Well I don't follow any damn body...I lead myself... So nope...No twitter, no facebook, I don't do instagram...but I know Morse Code...I don't SNapchat.

I do one other site predominantly...and check in here from time to time. Mainly reading the prep related stuff...but the fights are fun to watch too.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm on two forums. I don't tweet, don't facebook, don't instagram or stuff like that.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm on fifteen or so forums, I started Instagram, Twitter, Facebook over the last year. Heck - if you just google 1895Gunner you'll find me everywhere. I use to stick to a couple of forums but we all know that data is very widely watched by you know who because of the content anyway. I don't give away my address but if you tried you could figure out who I am if you really wanted to know.

I'm retired, I'm a gun lover, I prep & I hunt & fish. Heck I've even taken up bow hunting now. I'm not hiding what I like any more. I'm 1895Gunner and having fun.

Look me up and say hello. 



.

1895gunner


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't twit, Fakebook, Instacrap, or any of it. I like few people and most don't like me. I don't see the need to widen that circle. I am on two forums and that's more then enough.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Since part of my job involves social media, I do have Facebook, Twitter, and Pinterest accounts. 

My favorite personal social media account is Instagram, but mostly because I like taking pictures with my iPhone.

I am LOUSY with Twitter though because I can't say ANYTHING in 140 characters or less. :vs_laugh:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Cricket said:


> Since part of my job involves social media, I do have Facebook, Twitter, and Pinterest accounts.
> 
> My favorite personal social media account is Instagram, but mostly because I like taking pictures with my iPhone.
> 
> I am LOUSY with Twitter though because I can't say ANYTHING in 140 characters or less. :vs_laugh:


Shame, Shame, Shame ...


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Which part should I be ashamed of? :vs_laugh:

The fact that I can't say anything in 140 characters or less?

Or, the fact that I enjoy some social media? I tend to use it the same why I use forum communities - to connect with others with similar interest.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Cricket said:


> Which part should I be ashamed of? :vs_laugh:
> 
> The fact that I can't say anything in 140 characters or less?
> 
> Or, the fact that I enjoy some social media? I tend to use it the same why I use forum communities - to connect with others with similar interest.


All of the above ..... now its your turn to endure "the walk of shame"! :vs_shocked:


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Have a twitter account but read only...no Facebook, I only do my social media with common sense people, Prepper Forum....


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Cricket said:


> Since part of my job involves social media, I do have Facebook, Twitter, and Pinterest accounts.
> 
> My favorite personal social media account is Instagram, but mostly because I like taking pictures with my iPhone.
> 
> I am LOUSY with Twitter though because I can't say ANYTHING in 140 characters or less. :vs_laugh:


Aaahhhaaa Damn...The Administrator of this site...and your favorite ain't this one??? Admit it.....You ain't a real prepper are you? You're a Cuck-prepper.....LOL.

:devil:


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> All of the above ..... now its your turn to endure "the walk of shame"! :vs_shocked:


I am not ashamed that I enjoy interacting with people with the same interest as me.

I mostly follow photographers, camping sites, hiking communities, and a few off grid sites.

As you already know, I also enjoy interacting here on this site.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Old SF Guy said:


> Aaahhhaaa Damn...The Administrator of this site...and your favorite ain't this one??? Admit it.....You ain't a real prepper are you? You're a Cuck-prepper.....LOL.
> 
> :devil:


I don't think it comes as a surprise to anyone that knows me that I enjoy photography.

That doesn't have any bearing on how prepared I am for whatever might come my way.


----------



## Giblien (Mar 18, 2017)

It's starting to grow on me. But really only to reach out to people I wouldn't otherwise have a change to speak to.

I have two accounts:

@NeilKHess (Personal)
bugoutbagreview


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Cricket said:


> I don't think it comes as a surprise to anyone that knows me that I enjoy photography.
> 
> That doesn't have any bearing on how prepared I am for whatever might come my way.


Just giving you a hard time Cricket...since this is I think the first time I quoted you....Want to take a picture of me with my Kitty Cats?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Cricket said:


> I am not ashamed that I enjoy interacting with people with the same interest as me.
> 
> I mostly follow photographers, camping sites, hiking communities, and a few off grid sites.
> 
> As you already know, I also enjoy interacting here on this site.


Who loves ya Girl?

Of course I do, I'm just razzin' you little (okay a lot!). But .... I am aware, and have been watching as society has been spoon fed to the point of being dumbed down by the media and electronics.

I remember when I got my first pager, then a pager with voice capabilities, then a bag phone, then a true mobile phone, then a phone with walkie talkie capabilities, then a smart phone, then a too damn smart phone that needs access to all my other accounts and files.

I remember when a man looked another man in the eyes to speak and to conduct business. I remember when a teenager had to put gas in a car and actually leave the driveway to date a young lady. I remember when a wife's true focus was* her *family and always had them in her eyesight.

Now, *I see the masses *overly pre occupied with "social media" to the point that it consumes their daily activities and lives ... at work, in the car, in the home, even just walking around. You can go anywhere and just watch most people with a phone in their hand or even up to their face, as they move about. Its rampant and puts society oblivious to their surroundings. The preferred methodology of communicating is now through an electronic device. This scares and worries me. We have abandoned living in our immediate reality, to concentrating on a pre scripted "story" and updates given to us by others.

I miss the smiles meant for me, the encouraging words by a familiar voice, the ability to impact one's life while they are fully engaged with me. I miss all of these things, and am saddened that these opportunities are now few.

I know you miss them to.


----------



## Radio (Mar 18, 2017)

I've got both Twitter and Facebook. I pretty much stopped going to either after the election. Was fun to troll the libtards.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Radio said:


> I've got both Twitter and Facebook. I pretty much stopped going to either after the election. Was fun to troll the libtards.


Thank you Radio and I would like to give a shout out to yet another Patriot who in his spare time, fights the disease known as liberalism.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

You see, any communication falls short of the intent and carries much less meaning if the recipient cannot see and feel; the gleam in one's eye, the infamous crooked grin, the sincerity in one's voice, and the involvement relayed by one's tone as none of these can be relayed nor received by an emoticon .... or even two.


----------

